# Are there any HD/HD couples out there?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

On TAM you read thread after thread of HD vs LD relationships...Are there any HD/HD couples out there, and how is it for you? Problems related to being HD, etc....

My wife and I were talking today and she asked "what if we had never met?" I told her I didn't even want to contemplate not being married to her, and said.."What are the odds of two HD people finding one another"? "Do you think either of us could have found someone else that would have been as satisfying in bed"? 

It didn't take her long to say no.........I know there are challenges to being HD, but being an HD couple just seems to remove a lot of bumps from the road.....It reminds me of the Christmas 2000 ice storm....We were caught in a motel outside of Little Rock....All I can say is...Having an HD spouse means you never have to say.....Well...."What are we going to do now"? :smthumbup:

I mean we both had the opportunity to screw up some LD persons life, and have a miserable love life ourselves....Lucky in love seems all too rare.... But sometimes 2 lucky people get it right......


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

HD/HD couple here. 

But I don't think we are any better than any other couple. The only important thing is compatibility and that is said from a place of certainty as I was in a HD/LD marriage. 
There are no real challenges that I see as a HD/HD couple, as long as it is from a place of love and understanding then what is the issue?

When SO and I met we discussed this up front and how important it was to us. IRL I rarely talk about this type of stuff outside of the discussions with SO.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Seriously, we are often running late for various outings. 
Get so easily distracted while getting changed or having a shower.
Then a while later it's 'oh is that the time'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah 2HD's here...but ED had put a bit of a dent in his drive. Little blue pill to go anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We're both HD. 

Sex is something that's just never an issue for us. We're both ready to go pretty much anytime 

We are also both physical as our primary love language so we understand each others needs in that way too. I'm sure it makes life easier for us in that regard.


----------



## AWorkInProgress (Dec 6, 2012)

My husband and I are both HD. That is an emotional need neither of us have difficulty meeting for each other. It also adds so much reassurance if we are disagreeing/working on another part of our relationship.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

waiwera said:


> We're both HD.
> 
> Sex is something that's just never an issue for us. We're both ready to go pretty much anytime
> 
> We are also both physical as our primary love language so we understand each others needs in that way too. I'm sure it makes life easier for us in that regard.



I'll bet you get a lot of "Get a room" comments......

I don't know if it makes life easier but it sure makes life fun.........

Having been married to a wonderful HD women for 47 years I can say I have a lifetime of "Mental movies" saved up, and when you see me with a smile on my face and that "thousand yard stare" you know I have wandered off to NIRVANA.....And the oscar for best performance in an ice storm go's to....:toast:


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

AWorkInProgress said:


> My husband and I are both HD. That is an emotional need neither of us have difficulty meeting for each other. It also adds so much reassurance if we are disagreeing/working on another part of our relationship.


I agree, It's like having a common language , or foundation that you can always rely on....NO MATTER WHAT THE CHALLENGES....


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

It's fluctuated for us due to BC pill and an issue with the IUD, but now that those issues are dealt with, my HD is coming back.  And yes, my husband is VERY HD.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm jealous of you all...but happy for you! Nice to know it's not just a "fantasy" that couples can and do enjoy an active satisfying sex life for decades of marriage. :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We had a few years that weren't fun where wifey wasn't as high drive. Lots of reasons, but thank goodness they're all fixed now.

She's passed me by and now she's the HD one. I don't ever tell her no though .


----------

